# What are your favorite video game opening cinematics?



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I've always loved Fallout 2's intro, it just sets the mood so well for all the dark humor of the game.






Also, the one from Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver.






Despite knowing nothing about LoK's lore that cinematic really engrossed me when I first saw it as a child.


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

The Final Fantasy VII intro is still a classic :clap


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Mortal Kombat: Shaolin Monks. A good amount of Dynasty Warriors games have an awesome opening cinematic as well.


----------



## Ciaran128 (Mar 19, 2014)

Recessive J said:


> The Final Fantasy VII intro is still a classic :clap


Definitely. I also love the intro to Final Fantasy VIII, the music is epic!


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

All of The Witcher openings.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Silent Hill 4: The Room


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Killzone 2 is pretty awesome. Brian cox in general is pretty awesome

Last of us

Resident evil 1


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Anything Final Fantasy is going to be amazing. (FFVIII has to be my favourite) 
I've always loved Tekken's cinematic openings also, especially this one: Starting with Asuka's appearence.






Kingdom Hearts always hits hard, right in the feels:


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah, have to agree, Witcher 2 was pretty cool.

For me though, nothing beats Demons Souls, that haunting music (ah-ahhhh), the way it picks up and the melancholy video.





A close second would be MGS2, the bridge, the music....oh the music:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

VipFuj said:


> Killzone 2 is pretty awesome. *Brian cox* in general is pretty awesome
> 
> Last of us
> 
> Resident evil 1


This confused me because I thought of the physicist and then I realised lol. People having the same name tsk. :no

Well Final Fantasy VII..

and the other VII's











Can we count cinematic trailers for expansion packs? 
















if not anyway:


























The music alone makes every Blizzard WoW video awesome :3

and probably others but since I've just spammed all those WoW videos, I'll leave it there


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh my god, sorry, don't know how I forgot this though. Such an amazing game:






And this one while I'm at it:






Fallout 3's ambient music is soooo good as well.

Done now, I promise 

I'm not going to link it because I promised, but Tomb Raider Underworld's intro is good too. Cool guys don't look at explosions ♪


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

The Black Temple/WoTLK ones were brilliant, think my favourite WoW one was for Zul'Aman.


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm doing a replay of this game (guilty pleasure, I know)


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Starcraft, the first one.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

War. War never changes.

I was struggling to think of one but then I thought of Bioshock. You crash in the sea and then you listen to Ryan's spiel and go down in the bathysphere into this massive, ****ed-up civilization.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Resident Evil 2

I'd love a remake of this on modern consoles... do it Sony.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

The only PC game I have ever played.

World War Z reminded me of this game a lot.


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

Wasted game, great intro






No list is complete without some 40k ;-)






ps2 era






didnt want to post this version but the original ones on youtube dont seem to show the bit underwater, there was nothing like this back then and although not really a cinematic i have to post it 






;-)






and here is what we would have if ****ty consoles didnt keep halting advancements


----------



## BizarreReverend (Feb 9, 2014)

For no other reason than it was the first game I owned


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

BizarreReverend said:


> For no other reason than it was the first game I owned


It was called Tombi here, I had the demo of that and it was awesome


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Eve Online always does have cool cinematic.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I bought this game the day it came out and I thought it was the coolest thing ever. Final Fantasy 6.






This one also had awesome cinematic sequences for it's time. Parasite Eve.






I got this one the day it came out, too. Very cool intro for that time period. Final Fantasy X-2.


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

I am kinda getting burned out on diablo 2 as i got 11 characters that are level 99. But i just love the majoras mask cinematic so i vote for that. And dont say its old school because its not.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Since we've gone through almost every other one in the series:






This one really blew me away at the time. Nothing on the ending sequence though. Still probably the best game cinematically I've played.

I'd also second Final Fantasy VI. Blew my mind when they get in the TekArmor and run across the landscape to Narshe in Mode 7 while that great theme plays.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

The opening cinematic to World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King. Beautiful.


----------



## BizarreReverend (Feb 9, 2014)

Never went beyond a PS1 and I loved platformers


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Disarray said:


> Kingdom Hearts always hits hard, right in the feels:


Ah, I was just going to post this. I had so much fun as a kid playing this game.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Some of my other favorites have already posted in here, so here's one that hasn't made its way into the thread yet.

Descent 3


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Nothing beats Onimusha 2 from the Playstation 2 era! I can't think of any memorable opening cinematics in Playstation 3 era.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Conker's Bad Fur Day had a really good opening. Probably the most epic opening to a mostly trivial plot that somehow ended up with him becoming King. Very few games nowadays can get away with a set-up like that. :b

The ending was really good too.



JH1983 said:


> I bought this game the day it came out and I thought it was the coolest thing ever. Final Fantasy 6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Most recently, I really like the opening for Metal Gear Solid: Ground Zeroes. I always love long single take shots and the one they use for the game is very cinematic. Music fits perfectly as well:






THe ones for Kingdom Hearts games are probably my next favorite.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I really like the Dark Souls intro for some reason. The Demon's Souls intro is pretty cool too.






Silent hill 3 intro, the music is great and it really sets the mood. I like the rebellious alternative rock sound, it reminds you you're playing as a teenager.






Persona 3 Portable intro. It reminds me of when I was an angsty 16 year old. Easily the best time of my life.






Damn, I'm kind of a weaboo ******...


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Nothing is as badass as this :b


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

The whole intro sequence from Brutal Legend deserves a mention, methinks.








andreiuca said:


> Nothing is as badass as this :b


That's definitely on my list of favorites. Oddly enough, I've never actually played all the way through any of the games in that series because I start to lose interest in the gameplay; however, I have watched all of the cutscenes from each game on YouTube because I like the mythology, writing, and voice acting.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Dead or Alive 1 and 4
Pokemon XD
Crysis 3
Mario Party 6


----------



## Unknownmisanthrope (Mar 14, 2014)

Mass Effect 3


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

FFX


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I haven't read the thread, but I'm sure everyone has already mentioned the classic and noteworthy games, so I'll add in something a tad more obscure.

The game was good-ish, not amazing, but I always thought the opening scene to the ol' Dinosaur-themed RTS game Paraworld was pretty awesome.






It was one of those few PC games where I actually watched the opening credits instead of mashing the escape key in a bid to skip them.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's not exactly a cinematic, since the game doesn't really have cutscenes 'cept for the end, but...well, maybe the most legendary monologue of the last generation.






Also war, war never changes.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> FFX


Another one that really blew me away. Great song in the background, and damn, when I actually got to Zanarkand 30 hours later of slogging through countless enemies and bosses, it felt like I'd been on that journey too. Can't think of too many games that have a good in media res start like that.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Dawn of War






Company of Heroes






Dark Souls


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I just played Left 4 Dead 2, after not playing for a while, and that has one of the greatest opening cinematics.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Mainly because i like the songs.











And this one because it was such a great game.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Mainly because i like the songs.


How was that game? I played Suikoden 2 last year and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

JH1983 said:


> How was that game? I played Suikoden 2 last year and really enjoyed it.


It wasn't very good. From what i can remember of the game anyway. It's definitely not as memorable as Suikoden 1 and 2.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

Xenogears






Chrono Cross


----------

